# Has anyone had success with a 2 day transfer age 40 or over?



## SmallPeanut (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello there, I'm brand spanking new to this site and brand spanking new to IVF and currently going through the 2WW after having a two day transfer last Saturday.

They collected 7 eggs but only 2 fertilised and they were both put back in on day 2 though apparently the embryos looked good and divided again just before implantation. I'm getting all sorts of symptoms and cramps but trying not to read too much into it as they are remarkabley similar to pre AF symptoms.

As I'm new to this and driving myself mad during this TWW it would be so good to hear of any other success stories for forty somethings like me on a 2 day transfer? It would help me no end during this time and help keep me positive...it may be a cliche but roller coaster really does describe my emotions during this whole thing and it would be great to talk to other people who have been through it and come out the other side 

Many thanks for listening

Me: 43
DH: 49
TTC for 8 years
Possible early m/c 2005
#1 IVF - Currently in TWW


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey small peanut  come on OE IVF over 40  and you can read all their story and I do know someone had day 2 transfer and got their BFP  so yes it can happen as I belive the sooner they are put back the better rather then on the dish.
Good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi sweetpeanut,

Congratulations on being PUPO! Don't let the 2WW drive you too mad, make sure you have some distractions.

I had 3 day 2 transferred and got a BFP and 1 pregnancy. Sadly, I have just miscarried, but on the day of transfer, all embies were looking good, so no  reason why you shouldn't have success.

I had AF pains on and off during 2WW, that is most likely implantation, day 2 tend to implant slightly later due to having to grow a bit more than blasts so you could get late implantation.

Good luck and keep    

Barbs x


----------



## SmallPeanut (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Becky7, thanks for that, I'll go and check it out, it's good to hear of a successful BFP 2 day transfer  

Oh Barbs, I'm so so sorry to hear that, truly heartbreaking, especially after getting so far, hope you're coping through what must be an awfully difficult time. Thanks for your encouraging words, I'm really trying to tell myself that the cramping type pains are implantation and not AF.

Good luck to you too Barbs and I will try and stay postitive until 'D Day' next Thursday when we'll know one way or another


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, Both my pregnancies were from 2 day transfers. My old eggs and transferred into my surrogate.

My DD was from a 2 day transfer and current pregnancy too. DD was when I was 39 and current pregnancy when 41.

Love love a day 2 transfer!!


----------



## SmallPeanut (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Nevergiveup,

Huge congrats, looks like you've been through a lot and got there in the end! Just goes to show that if you keep trying you can achieve your dream!

Sadly I got an BFN but we're re-grouping and gathering ours thoughts ready to have another go.

Thanks for replying, I love your story


----------

